# Village Haunt's 2006 Halloween video is now up on You Tube.



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

So go and check it out...
http://villagehaunt.com


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Video looks great. 


Was hoping for more spider action.......


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice video . like the way you hung your skeletons in the webbing, your dog house was cool nice job


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Awesome! I like it!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW!!! Master Prop builder, Director, Producer...you the man.

The spider was awesome...love the spitting...he looked so lifelike. The stalkaround came out excellent...must have one!

Loved the reaction the air cannons got....someone was going to change there drawers and they just started in...very cool.

The expression on some of the faces....priceless.

AWESOME JOB!!

Dennis


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

wow, i'm thoroughly impressed! The spider was awsome! Great job


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words.
air cannons.... more bang for the buck!

I have not seen any other videos this year with a inside scream cam.
If you have, please post the link... I love to see people scream!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like it. I like it when that one chick that had her pants on low almost lost them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

After seeing last year's, I was looking forward to this new version. I wasn't disappointed!
Great stuff!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

WOW!! 
I really like the huge spitting spidder, and the dog crate outside.
Great work.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I am going to try and put together a behind the screams video.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

great work! i love that stalkabout you made
that might make it on my 2007 to-do list!

nice job again!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, great haunt! So many cool props, it's hard to pick a favorite...but the spider is definitely at the top of the list. Excellent work!


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Nicely done


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice footage. That stone wall facade is awesome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm so far behind in viewing people's haunts it's not funny, but had to check out yours for a glimpse of the spider. I've been watching the building progress on it elsewhere all year, lol. It did turn out great. The whole haunt was definitely an A+ effort and results.
Did I read somewhere that you were scrapping the stone facade after this year?


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

YES... It's true..
The WALL is dead. 
It has been recycled.
the WALL
born 2005, died 2006.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

My GOODNESS!
Village Haunt is definitely where it was happening THIS YEAR!! Way to go, Sweetheart. Good stuff!! HELL YEAH!


----------

